# Happy Birthday A.J.



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 19, 2009)

1 member is celebrating a birthday on 11-19-2009:

-A.J. (Age: hidden or unknown)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## rrfranks (Nov 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## A.J. (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks! 

I'm 22.


----------



## KSon (Nov 19, 2009)

Brother,

My most sincere birthday wishes to you!!


----------



## Ivan (Nov 19, 2009)

Birthday Greetings!


----------



## baron (Nov 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Michael Doyle (Nov 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday AJ


----------



## Berean (Nov 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday, A.J.


----------



## Scott1 (Nov 19, 2009)

Albert,

Happy birthday!

(I believe it is the custom where you are to invite many people, even some you may not like, out for a big, expensive, multi-course buffet style meal).


----------



## Michael (Nov 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------

